# garner vs sorrells



## csotelo9388

of you had a choice which would you prefer sorrells bloodline or garners bloodline?


----------



## OldFortKennels

Sorrells for me, as a matter of fact I may be looking for a pure sorrels dog, that or Hemphill. Could probably find a Sorrels dog easier.


----------



## 9361

I'm not sure too much about the difference. But I'd love to see pictures!  I know they are both old game lines.


----------



## csotelo9388

my bad i didnt put my choice i like the smaller dogs,so its garner for me


----------



## OldFortKennels

I like the red dogs, I like a smaller dog too though!


----------



## 9361

So what size does each line run?


----------



## csotelo9388

my favorites are the buckskinned witt he black mask 40-48lbs


----------



## csotelo9388

sorrells dogs seem to be a bit bigger


----------



## 9361

I see, how much bigger? I really like dogs in the 40's to mid 50's size. My female is 47lbs. Shes not papered or anything. But I love her size. It's perfect for in the house.


----------



## csotelo9388

i've heard they're low to high 50's.


----------



## csotelo9388

that would be thier chain weight


----------



## boogiebot

never seen the sorrels dogs. but i have been on to garners site and i have had the chance to speak with him on several different ocassions. hes a very well educated fellow on dogs and life. he has a ton of dogs and has been doing this for a while. i know that his chinaman is what you would call a celebrity.


----------



## csotelo9388

yea i've had the chance to speak with him too.tatonka kennels has pure sorrells dogs


----------



## boogiebot

yeah cant really say anything but good stuff about mr garner. very nice guy.


----------



## 9361

Oh yeah Chinaman! That's a dog name I recognize. He was such an awesome looking dog! I read that he was an awesome performer as well.


----------



## boogiebot

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh yeah Chinaman! That's a dog name I recognize. He was such an awesome looking dog! I read that he was an awesome performer as well.


i saw a pic of him on garners page and he looked amazing. when i asked garner about him he said that the dog was a bit over 40 pounds and had roughly 2% body fat! could you imagine thats like bruce lee.


----------



## OldFortKennels

Both of these dogs have sorrels in them. Not line bred but its there. Im thinking eventually of taking a tight bred dog back into them, or a tight Hemphill as that is there to, way back!!
Both dogs are under 45lbs


----------



## meganc66

i like the dogs from tatonka kennels


----------



## boogiebot

OFK those two dogs look serious! the real deal. great muscle structure. thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## wheezie

i like my garner dog, i like it enough to stick with it and get more in the future. have never had any sorrels blood so i cant coment on that


----------



## IndianCreek

Sorrells is definitely my pick, lol....... As far as the size issue, I have heard a 1000 times that Sorrells dogs are big but I just don't get it. I look out to my yard and I sure don't see any monsters out there. The largest male we have is HOG FAT on a chain mid to high 50's. The average weight of the dogs on our yard runs in the 25 - 40 pound range with the females and 35-55 range for the males. You will sometimes see larger dogs coming off of Mr. B's stock but that tends to be due to the influence of some Redboy stock not really coming from his original dogs. 
Sorrells are by far the best all around dogs we have ever found over the 20+ years we have been within the breed. They will do anything asked of them hog hunting, weight pull, conformation, herding, police work, personal protection, assistance dogs for the handicap, etc.


----------



## bahamutt99

I think I would enjoy a Sorrells dog.  I've been fascinated by the tricolor dogs, and some of the Sorrells dogs I've seen have had very nice structure, wheras I can't remember ever being particularly impressed with a Garner dog. (It may have happened, and perhaps I just didn't know the breeding on the dog.)


----------



## csotelo9388

personally i like dog that r high 30s to mid 40s.50lbs i thnk is to big imo only


----------



## csotelo9388

to each is own.i was cool reading everybodys opinions


----------



## widerange

:goodpost:i dont know alot about the sorrell dogs( only what i have read) but imo i think anything over mid 40's is a little big and from what i hear the sorrell dogs can run bigger then that. i have a few chinaman bloodline dogs and i love having them and look forward to having more in the yard as soon as i can so i have to go with garner. but thats just me.


----------



## IndianCreek

Do any of you know what Chinaman weighed?
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [26] :: GARNER'S CHINAMAN (4XW)
or maybe Frisco? or how about any of the rest of the average males from his yard? The 0riginal and most highly regarded dogs on his yard on average ran in the 45-55 range so again how is it that they are any smaller? Years of line breeding is what is producing the smaller Garner stock as well as the 24-30 pd Sorrells dogs we are getting.
This post is not to knock the Garner line as I think there are many good dogs coming from that stock, just to point out that they are within the same range as every other line out there.


----------



## boogiebot

GAPITS said:


> Do any of you know what Chinaman weighed?
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [26] :: GARNER'S CHINAMAN (4XW)


i am pretty sure that he was just over 40 pounds. thats what garner said.


----------



## IndianCreek

Chinaman's natural weight was 52 and 46 (his was shown at 42 but from all accounts was weak) pit weight, Frisco was a bit heavier natural and 47 pit weight. If you know how to condition one you can make a 54 a 47


----------



## 9361

GAPITS said:


> Do any of you know what Chinaman weighed?
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [26] :: GARNER'S CHINAMAN (4XW)
> or maybe Frisco? or how about any of the rest of the average males from his yard? The 0riginal and most highly regarded dogs on his yard on average ran in the 45-55 range so again how is it that they are any smaller? Years of line breeding is what is producing the smaller Garner stock as well as the 24-30 pd Sorrells dogs we are getting.
> This post is not to knock the Garner line as I think there are many good dogs coming from that stock, just to point out that they are within the same range as every other line out there.


Interesting, Chinaman had a lot of Bourdrex dogs in the back. I'm still learning about old lines. But I'm becoming more and more familiar with the names.

I don't see how 55lb dog is too large either! lol


----------



## Angel793

ID DEFF RUN WITH GARNER MYSELF HAD A CHANCE TO SPEAK WITH HIM ON SEVERAL OCCASIONS REAL NICE GUY DOGS DEFF SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES


----------



## Red&BlackPitsKennel

i prefer Garnr dog's , but especially blood from Gr CH Spike truth little gator and not truth chinaman.


----------



## daltonmcgaffeny

Sorrells for me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldoggin'

Neither....


----------



## AGK

Depends. Are we talking about Joanie or Bert? I'd take one from Bert if he was still alive before Garner but Garner before Joanie.


----------



## AGK

9361 said:


> GAPITS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you know what Chinaman weighed?
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [26] :: GARNER'S CHINAMAN (4XW)
> or maybe Frisco? or how about any of the rest of the average males from his yard? The 0riginal and most highly regarded dogs on his yard on average ran in the 45-55 range so again how is it that they are any smaller? Years of line breeding is what is producing the smaller Garner stock as well as the 24-30 pd Sorrells dogs we are getting.
> This post is not to knock the Garner line as I think there are many good dogs coming from that stock, just to point out that they are within the same range as every other line out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, Chinaman had a lot of Bourdrex dogs in the back. I'm still learning about old lines. But I'm becoming more and more familiar with the names.
> 
> I don't see how 55lb dog is too large either! lol
Click to expand...

Lol try handling a 55lb conditioned dog.


----------

